# Black and White Butterfly HM x Platinum HM



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok this is my second spawn attempt. I'm using the same female from the first attempt, different male. This time the fish have names Genghis Khan and Elana Ceausescu. They've been in bowls next to each other for a bout a week now and Elana kept trying to swim under the bubble nest so I decided it was time. I put them in tanks side by side for two days and today they were all trying to swim to each other so I decided it was time.

Just dropped them in the tank together and Elana is swimming over to the bubble nest and waiting underneath. Genghis doesn't seem to know what to do. She swims away and he motions like for her to come back and she does but he doesn't seem to know how to embrace under the nest. This is her second breeding, the guy I got her from breed her with her brother. Genghis is a virgin.

The tank is so heavily planted im not worried Elana has plenty room to hide. So we'll see. Here's some pics.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

more pics


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Well done, conditioning them like that.  I can imagine it did well to minimize potential damage to your lovely Khan! Hope they figure it out soon...

Btw Elana looks somewhat like one of my own platinum bettas! Though its gender is unconfirmed.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Ooh two very pretty fishies! Fingers crossed they spawn successfully so that we can see what the babies grow into.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh dear :wink: I turned the lights on early to check on them and Genghis has bitten about half of Elana's caudal fin off. She isn't the problem. She swims under the nest and then he attacks her instead of trying to wrap. The first and only time I did this I floated a half gallon bowl in the big tank for two weeks and they wrapped immediately. So now to let her float in the tank for another week and see if Genghis calms down. The pic won't show up so I'll put one later.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Yep Elana is still trying to swim under the nest. Genghis is still being a dick. I don't understand why he freaks out when she goes to the nest. I'll give it a week and try again.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

That's normal, it just means he isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

We have fry  I put them back together last friday and didn't see them spawn. I was about to give up today and went to take the male out. Lo and behold there were free swimming fry :shock: They must have spawned friday for the fry to be free swimming today. I've got eggs boiling right now to feed them. Don't know if you can make out all the fry on the bottom of the leaf but its alot.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

congrats on your fry


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Sure you'll get some lovely results out of this pair. Cheers!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats! I bet you will get some beautiful spawn from those two!


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

thanks. I'm just glad I have fry at all. I figured I wouldn't be able to see the eggs, eye's aint as good as they usta be. Elana diffidently had a go at the nest cause the little bubbles turned into big bubbles but luckily she didn't get them all. They won't leave the bottoms of the IAL. I assume they're eating slime off the leaves. I hope so anyway cause they showed no interest in the egg yolk.


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Just out of curiosity....about how many fish do you end up with? How do you sell them? Thanks! 

Oh, and yes they are very nice looking fish and I'm glad they figured it out! Look forward to seeing more pics as they grow up!


----------



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

the tanks so heavily planted I have no idea how many there are yet. As for selling them I'mma try ebay and the forum here.


----------

